# Walnut Form



## trc65 (Jul 10, 2021)

This the second piece using this walnut log. About 6.5" tall and 3" wide. Finish turned wet, sanded and a coat of walnut oil to help slow drying. Sitting in a bag now to dry.

This is the original log.





This is the first form from the log, it is still drying.





Several angles of the smaller piece. I tried to turn a form with the inclusion near the top of this one, but not enough solid wood, so changed the shape a little and turned a form with an "interrupted" rim.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Jul 10, 2021)

A couple more pictures.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 10, 2021)

Another beauty Tim! Love the lines of this one and the rim adds a lot of character. Great job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 10, 2021)

trc65 said:


> A couple more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 212477
> 
> View attachment 212478


That feather is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 10, 2021)

Excellent t shape and grain movement

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2021)

Love the patterns in the grain! Be sure to show it to us when you finish it. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2021)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 11, 2021)

Wow, lots going on in that one, very beautiful. I love walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 3, 2021)

Third form from this log. About 11" tall and 9" wide. After taking it off the lathe, realized it needs a little more slope towards the bottom and a narrower foot, but will have plenty of meat left to modify once dry. Have a little bit of spalting on the neck, and lots of interesting grain patterns.

Finally got to use the Trent Bosch stabilizer that's been sitting in a box since I got it a month ago. Took about two minutes from lifting it out of the box to start hollowing. 









Crappy flip phone pic of the stabilizer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Barb (Sep 4, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Third form from this log. About 11" tall and 9" wide. After taking it off the lathe, realized it needs a little more slope towards the bottom and a narrower foot, but will have plenty of meat left to modify once dry. Have a little bit of spalting on the neck, and lots of interesting grain patterns.
> 
> Finally got to use the Trent Bosch stabilizer that's been sitting in a box since I got it a month ago. Took about two minutes from lifting it out of the box to start hollowing.
> 
> ...


What a cool looking piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 4, 2021)

Looking good Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 4, 2021)

Can’t wait to see future pics & completion! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 4, 2021)

Another homerun Tim!

I assume you love the TB Stabilizer?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 4, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Another homerun Tim!
> 
> I assume you love the TB Stabilizer?


That would be a  .


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 4, 2021)

Very nice! I can smell that Walnut through the pictures. 
Do they get another final sanding and more finish once they're dry?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 4, 2021)

Great looking forms Tim, the inclusions add a lot of interest as does some of the color contrasts coming through. Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 4, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Very nice! I can smell that Walnut through the pictures.
> Do they get another final sanding and more finish once they're dry?


The slender form was once turned and was resanded and finished once it dried. Need to get some pictures posted of it.

The two larger forms were turned thick to be re-turned when dry. The first one is dry now, just haven't had time to re-turn and finish.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 23, 2021)

Here's a couple pictures of the three unfinished forms. I'm still working on shaping/hollowing the final form, but wanted to take a look at it next to the other two larger forms. 

These are the first two side by side. The one on the right is dry. Just need to to find time to finish turn it. The other one needs a few weeks yet to finish drying.





Here is the last from this log on the right. After seeing it off the lathe, the form needs a little tweeking, and I've only got it hollowed to just below the inclusion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 23, 2021)

Those are all going to be special Tim and a will be a great collection! I'm looking forward to seeing them as you make more progress.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 23, 2021)

Great looking forms Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 12, 2021)

Got time today to finish the outside of the first large form shown in the first post. Had enough material to give the mouth a little lift which I think improves the form. Sanded and gave it a coat of walnut oil just to check out the colors. Will hollow it to thickness when I get the video setup tweaked.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Barb (Oct 12, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Got time today to finish the outside of the first large form shown in the first post. Had enough material to give the mouth a little lift which I think improves the form. Sanded and gave it a coat of walnut oil just to check out the colors. Will hollow it to thickness when I get the video setup tweaked.
> 
> View attachment 217318
> 
> View attachment 217319


Love the shape of it! :)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 12, 2021)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 13, 2021)

Now the real fun begins! Looks awesome so far and I'll be following this one closely!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 13, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing how your video setup works.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

